
Show HN: Compatipal – Find like-minded people nearby - compatipal
https://www.compatipal.com/
======
compatipal
Hi! Chris from Compatipal here.

Compatipal is a free platform to find friends, like-minded people and
soulmates with just a few clicks.

Describe yourself with short attributes (tags), say "JustinBieber" and
"Slipknot"... then find others with an interesting combination of tags in your
proximity and contact them, or let others find you.

The coolest new feature IMO is the map, where you can actually see how people
from around the the world share your interests.

The main problems I faced were: Where do you find people when you spend 95% of
your time at home/work? And: I believe part of the reason, why I don't want to
talk to just anybody I meet on the street is not because I'm an introvert, but
rather because it's highly inefficient to talk to hundreds of people and spend
hours of awkward conversation just to maybe find one that I can get along
with.

If you want, you can enter your location and up to 4 tags, it's free. The
vision is to someday find your true soulmate(s) with just a few clicks.

I mean, if you're lucky you'll find one BFF or maybe one soulmate during your
lifetime. How awesome would it be if you found 5 or 10? Or 100?

Let me know what you think.

